# I am looking for a bullbar for my X-TRAIL



## ria38 (Nov 20, 2006)

We can help me, i am looking for een second hand bullbar for my X-TRAIL 2004.

We can help me?

Happy christmas and a great newyear from Holland.

Maria.


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

ria38 said:


> We can help me, i am looking for een second hand bullbar for my X-TRAIL 2004.
> 
> We can help me?
> 
> ...



Merry Christmas!

Whichever bullbar you end up fitting, please be mindful that some bars have been known to affect the way the airbags deploy in a collision.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

All bullbars and nudge bars would have to be certified for airbag compatability and display the airbag stamp on them. Before purchasing make sure the seller can confirm airbag compatibility 100% and substantiate that in their written quote/invoice.

Check eBay Australia for genuine Nissan and aftermarket nudge bars. I doubt that you'll need a BULL bar, unless you're planning to go to Spain and hit the ring LOL


----------



## ria38 (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks i did not know that, maybe it is forbidden in Holland in a short time.

Again Thanks Ria


----------

